# Happy Birthday Coffin_Creature



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Have a great Birthday ! !


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy Horror Day


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

happy birthday to you


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Have a great B-day CC, sounds like code huh?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday Coffin_Creature


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday CC !!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Happy B-day CC hope it was good.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you! 
Happy Birthday dear CC!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Very Happy Birthday.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Happy birthday!


----------



## coffin_creature (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks for all the wishes sorry i haven't been around much that work thing getting in the way. Birthday was okay went and played paintball and somehow got suckered into dressing up in a bunny suit and ran around while everyone shot at me. one of them seemed like a good idea at the time things lol.
cheers coffin_creature


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Now how did i miss this? :faint: I tell ya, LOL sorry i missed your birthday CC!!!!!! Forgive me? --wink wink--  :> 
Happy very-Belated Birthday!!!!!!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Don't worry Fangs.....I missed it even MORE than you did. 
Sorry about that CC.
Hope it was a good one!


----------

